
Unhosted Web Apps - le-mark
https://unhosted.org/
======
marktangotango
Great find! Apparently these guys were doing "serverless" before serverless
was cool! I jest, serverless is the worst, most misleading marketing term
devised in the last ten years. Is anyone using baas to build web apps these
days? Seems like aws lambda has a lot of mindshare now, but I don't read a
about anyone using baas or database as a service.

